# Локальные портежи

## oldteapot

Здравствуйте!

 Вот хочу собрать Gentoo. Проблема с медленным интернетом. Много времени уходит на скачку исходников с серверов. Машина работатет достаточно шустро (AMD X4 2,2 ГГц + 4 Гига ОЗУ). Вот я решил на стороне вытянуть портежи и попробовать и использовать их локально. Пока стянул чуть больше 20 гиг. Возникает вопрос, как лучше использовать их при сборке?

 1. Вариант. Залить содержимое папки distfiles в корень отдельного диска, подключить его через USB переходник, примонтировать его содержимое.

 2. Собрать из старья машину, поднять на ней FTP сервер и прописать при сборке к ней путь.

Как мне лучше поступить? Опыт у меня невелик, один раз мне удалось удачно собрать Gentoo. Как правило времени не хватало довести до ума. Заранее благодарен за советы!

----------

## fank

1. Вариант без сомнения хорош если исходики будут периодически обновляться

2. Более универсальный вариант, так как несколько машин сразу смогут обновляться с фтп сервера, плюс синхронизацию можно сделать hal+самописный_скрипт

3. По личному опыту знаю, что можно спокойно сидеть на ~x86 на модемном соединении (deltup) + хотя качество работы deltup сервера порой оставляет желать лучшего

4. Лучше оставить все же ~x86, размаскируя по необходимости пакеты, хотя это страшно неудобно, рутинно и бестолково реализовано в портаж-менеджере. Помогают немного самописные скрипты, хотя и несильно.

Мое лично мнение - стянуть один раз минимум исходников, потом использовать deltup.

----------

## oldteapot

В принципе понял точку зрения. Но просто мои познания невелики в Gentoo (около нуля где то), поэтому я не смогу сейчас выяснить, какие из пакетов мне будут нужны. Вот и решаю эту проблему по дубовому.

----------

## ArhAngel

есть одна такая интересная штука, называется http-replicator

Поднимаешь сервак с ним и в make.conf прописываешь по-моему RSYNC_PROXY="hostname:port"

Действует следующим образом:

скачав один пакет на одной тачке, он реплицируется у тебя на сервер http-replicator-a и оттуда уже может браться всеми остальными (конечно если у тебя на всех тачках прописан RSYNC_PROXY)

Ну а для создания первоначального зеркала конечно нужно скачивать где-то все distfiles, а потом можно подсунуть http-replicator-у.

У меня есть готовый скрипт, который с помощью rsync каждый день синхронизирует моё локальное зеркало.

Первый раз, когда только начал создавать зеркало, все distfiles качались примерно 1,5 суток при канале в 40-100 Мбит.

----------

## fank

если будет периодическая возможность доступа к закачкам, то на первое время можно качнуть

binutils, gcc, glibc

остальное достаточно мало весит

это будет система без графики

графику можно будет добавить если качнуть пакеты, относящиеся к xorg

но вообще, gentoo без инета - геморрой

----------

